# Öliger Film auf dem Teich



## wizardrous (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit ca. 14 Tagen einen Film über den kompletten Teich, hat ja nach Blickwinkel eine Leicht grünliche oder weisslich-hellgraue Färbung und zieht sich über den kompletten Teich. Wie bekommt man sowas denn am besten weg? Abkeschern geht auch mit dem Feinalgenkescher nicht. Der Film zieht sich nach wenigen Minuten wieder um den Kescherstreifen zu. Die Kois störts nicht und auch sonst sind alle Wasserwerte top. Lediglich der KH Wert könnte besser sein. Ist immer noch soeben im unteren grünen Bereich da wir sehr weiches Wasser haben. Deshalb habe ich auch im Bachlauf statt normalen Kies feinen Aragonit Sand (sehr feiner Kies) verstreut. Kann es daran liegen dass sich der Kalk daraus löst (macht er ja nur wenn was benötigt wird) und diesen Film bildet?! Finde es nur komisch da ein paar befreundete Aquarianer ebenfalls Aragonit Sand in ihrem Becken nutzen um keine hässlichen Muschelschalen o.ä. zu diesem Zwecke einhängen zu müssen.

Öl scheint es in jedem Fall mal nicht zu sein da man absolut nichts fühlt, riecht usw. Ausserdem kommt das Ganze auf keinen Fall von unten (Pumpe) denn der Futterring der auf dem Wasser schwimmt ist der einzig klare Bereich mit klarer Oberfläche..... okay von oben kommt das Zeug dann also offensichtlich auch nicht. Wenn man den Finger (Fett) ins Wasser hält dann zieht sich der Film für einige Minuten grossräumig dort auseinander. Wie bekommen ich das Zeug am besten weg? Starke Regenfälle (Sintflut inklusive Tornado am Samstag) haben jedenfalls nichts bewirken können so dass meine Blütenstaub-Theorie seitdem hinüber ist.

Falls jemand eine Idee zur Absaugung oder zur Ursache hat bitte immer her damit. (Verhält sich Kalk wie eine Art Ölfilm oder ist das nur bei Aragonit so, vielleicht dann doch nächstes Mal besser Muschelgrit oder Gips nehmen ???)

Der Oberflächen Skimmer zieht das Zeug leider auch nicht weg sondern bündelt die Masse bestenfalls ein klein wenig.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Servus

Es könnte sich um eine Kahmhaut handeln ....


----------



## cop aka wusau (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Genau das Gleiche befindet sich auch bei mir, hab mich auch schon gewundert. Danke für die Aufklärung Helmut 

Und vorallem hab ich bei mir letztens ein __ Rückenschwimmer entdeckt - zuvor nie gesehen in der Natur - und dachte, was ist denn mit dem Kleinen los, schwimmt ja auf'm Kopf 



Lieben Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## sternhausen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hi zusammen
....der Ölfilm kann aber auch vom Fischfutter kommen.
Viele Fischfutter sind nun mal ein weniger "fetter"

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Servus Reinhard

Du hast recht 

Es könnte auch Fischfutter sein ....

Wäre interessant mit was die beiden füttern ....


----------



## Alex_Zander (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

hallo zusammen, ich hatte in diesem jahr auch zum ersten mal dieen bläulichen ölfilm im teich. dachte auch erst an einen "nachbarstreich". füttern tu ich die fische selten, deshalb danke an helmut, denn die kahmhauttheorie erscheint bei mir am wahrscheinlichsten und ich kann den verdacht an einen scherz ablegen 

liebe sonnige grüße aus oberfranken
hans


----------



## weisserhai (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

ich hab den Film zwar nicht auf mein Teich aber in 2 meiner Regentonnen heute enddeckt. Und zwar hatte ich meine Filter darin 2 mal ausgespült und nun ist auch ein ölfilm drauf und der dreck hat sich richtig als Kugel da zusammen getan. Ich hatte da durch zufall mal rein gesehen weil das da wie gülle gerochen hat . 
Werd mal ein Foto machen vielleicht ist es ja der selbe wie bei dir auf den Teich


----------



## wizardrous (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Fischfutter schliesse ich eigentlich aus das im Futterring selbst sich ja nichts von dieser Schicht bildet (wenn ich vorher den Finger ins Wasser tippe bildet sich der Film ja sofort kreisförmig zurück und dort lege ich den Futterring rein. Bleibt auch nach dem füttern für mind. 24 Stunden alles völlig klar innerhalb des Ringes. Da das Ganze wirklich eher grünlich schimmert könnte es irgendeine Algenart sein die sich wie ein Ölfilm verhält. Kahmhaut würde ich als ein kleinwenig zäher interpretieren und nicht als hauchdünnen nicht fühlbaren Film. Ausserdem bringt kräftiges durchrühren, sprenkeln usw. überhaupt nichts. Ist nur für wenige Minuten klar, danach ist der Film wieder an der Oberfläche. Muss auch einen sehr guten Auftrieb haben da der Skimmer das Zeug kein Stück runtergezogen bekommt, trotz halbwegs starker 6000L Pumpe. Naja werde mal mit einem Schlammsauger die Oberfläche absaugen und sehen ob wieder neuer Film nachkommt oder nicht,....


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Anmerkung: "Ölflecken" können auch partiell entstehen beim Abbau von Seerosenblättern.


----------



## boesihexi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

danke helmut, jetzt ist für mich ein weiteres rätsel rund um den teich gelöst  ich hatte vor ein paar wochen auch so einen ölfilm auf den teich und konnte mir nicht erklären woher der kam. ich hatte gerade wiedermal den teich entleert, also frisches grundwasser im teich. fischfutter kann ich ausschliessen, ich habe keine fische, und die seerosen waren zu dem zeitpunkt erst am knospen. also kahmhaut heisst das phenomen


----------



## Marlowe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Ihr Lieben!


Vor Wochen hatte ich einen wenige Zentimeter breiten Ölfilm auf dem Teich.

Zudem schwamm plötzlich eine kleine weiße Feder auf dem Wasser.

Interessant wurde es dann richtig, weil meine kleine Tochter einen "Storch" unmittelbar vorher am Teichrand sah.

Ein kleiner Ölfilm kann m.E. auch nur vom Gefieder eines Reihers stammen, wie ein
ehemaliger Kollege aus eigenem Erleben bestätigen konnte.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Gunnar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo Leute.
Ich kann das gleiche berichten. Habe auch diesen leichten "FILM" seit 3 Wochen auf meiner Oberfläche. Bei Ostwind stört mich das nicht, da dann der Oberflächendreck weit weg ist, aber bei Westwind habe ich die gesamte Brühe an meiner Badeleiter-und das sieht sch.. aus!
Alles darunter ist klar-kann locker die Zehe zählen, wenn ich beim schwimmen auf den Grund schaue. 
Meine Erklärung ist die folgende: Wenn der Wasserstand durch Sonne und Planzen sinkt, wird mein Schwimmteich mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt. Dieses Brunnenwasser ist etwas Eisenhaltig, was die Erlärung von Digicat (Kahmhaut) bestätigen würde. 
Werde mal weiter forschen. Evtl. hilft ein starker Oberflächenskimmer (EBS 3600), den ich schon immer mal einbauen wollte.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## wizardrous (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Also wie gesagt Skimmer und Co haben bei mir überhaupt nichts gebracht, selbst mit der dicken Wummerpumpe, hat wohl zuviel Oberflächenspannung dieser Film als dass er sich runterziehen lässt. Wer natürlich ein Bodenfallrohr hat der dürfte solche Probleme nicht haben. Aber meiner ist halt im weitesten Sinne halt ein Naturteich mit wenigen (5) Kois und ansonsten __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen.

Habe die Tage mal gute 6000 Liter nachlaufen lassen bis der Teich übergelaufen ist (habe einen Randbereich damals speziell dafür prepariert inkl Drainagerohre und Versickerung). Danach war dass Wasser für einen halben Tag wieder brilliant und glasklar. Anschliessend hat sich wieder der Film gebildet. Dieses mal aber ein leichterer, leicht in den Regenbogenfarben ölig schimmernd. Nach dem gestrigen Unwetter bei uns ist aber nun auch dieser verschwunden. 

Vermutlich zweites Mal übergelaufen. Ich hoffe mal das war es dann auch damit ....


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Ich drück die Daumen!

Wir hatten das früher auch mal, aber nur partiell, meist um die alten verblühten Seerosenblüten oder absterbende Blätter. Ich habe das immer auf die Flugzeuge zurückgeführt, die ja direkt über uns hinwegfliegen, ziemlich tief, und manchmal riecht man das abgelassene Kerosin auch. Die dürfen das zwar nicht, aber das stört die offensichtlich nicht. Beschwerden zwecklos.
Nun bin ich dann mal gespannt, wenn der Flughafen dicht macht, ob das dann immer noch passiert (jetzt haben wir seit 14 Tagen Wasser drin und da war noch nichts).


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*



> und manchmal riecht man das abgelassene Kerosin auch


Einen echten Ölfilm scheint die Biologie aber erstaunlich gut zu verkraften (natürlich nur in kleinen Mengen). Ich hatte schon häufiger einen echten Ölfilm auf dem Wasser - erst vom Streichen des Stegs/Terasse mit Holzöl, dann mehrfach von der beim Baden verwendeten Sonnencreme/öl.
Beides war spätestens am nächsten Tag wieder vollständig verschwunden, obwohl der Teich erst ~10 Wochen alt und Pflanzen und Biologie noch am Aufbauen sind.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Aha, dann scheint es sich vielleicht wirklich um einen Ölfilm gehandelt zu haben und was anderes zu sein, als das bei wizardrous.


----------



## Dawn (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Anmerkung: "Ölflecken" können auch partiell entstehen beim Abbau von Seerosenblättern.


Ah, danke! Das passt dann hier zu den gelegentlichen, kleineren, ölig schimmernden Flecken!


----------



## stefan76 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Ich habe das auch regelmässig, wenn die verblühten Seerosenblüten untergehen und ich sie nicht schnell genug abschneide, kommt nach ein paar Tagen ein Kleiner "Ölfleck" zutage.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo

das ist kein Öl sondern eine Kalkverbindung mit den Abbaustoffen u.a. aus __ Teichrosen

der selbe Effekt wie bei schwarzem Tee 

nicht sooo hübsch aber völlig ungefährlich 


mfg


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo in die Runde,


> Einen echten Ölfilm scheint die Biologie aber erstaunlich gut zu verkraften



war bei mir so ähnlich:
Als den Weiden und dem Birnbaum mit der Kettensäge zu Leibe gerückt wurde, ist auch Öl in den Teich gespritzt.
Da war die  ganze Oberfläche bedeckt - und ich hatte schon die Krise...
aber am nächsten Morgen war alles weg und tote Tiere im Teich fand ich nicht

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## wizardrous (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

das mit den Kalkverbindungen würde schon Sinn machen. Hatte ja ursprünglich schon vermutet dass mein Aragonit-Sand im Bachlauf dafür verantwortlich sein könnte. ISt ja im Prinzip so wie Gips und Muschelgrit und löst sich bei Bedarf. Wird dann wohl wirklich daran gelegen haben dass das Wasser durch die hohen Regenwassermengen Bedarf nach Kalk hatte und den besagten Kies/Sand deshalb entsprechend abgebaut hat. Mittlerweile sieht alles wieder okay aus und zukünftig lass ich die Gesamthärte halt da wo sie ist. Ist noch kein Fisch an zuwenig Kalk gestorben bislang. Naja die Posthornschnecken wirds jedenfalls gefreut haben. Sind auch mittlerweile echte Wummer, ebenso wie die Sumpfdeckelschnecken....


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo

das ist ja auch gar kein Statement gegen Kalk 

bei den Teetrinkern genauso  wen es stört filtert sein Wasser oder nimmt Gletscherwasser 

oder rührt rum


mfG


----------



## barbra (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
danke für die Info "Kahmhaut". Seit 3 Wochen haben wir einen grauen Film auf dem Teich, morgens ist es besser, abends schlimmer. Während der wochenlangen Hitze haben wir reichlich Grundwasser nachgefüllt, kurz darauf ist das Phänomen aufgetreten. Das Wasser riecht seither auch irgendwie anders, modriger. Apropos: __ Moderlieschen springen abends nicht mehr nach Mücken, seit der grau-ölige Film auf dem Wasser ist.
Ist bei Kahmhaut Handlungsbedarf angesagt? Oder erledigt sich das irgendwann von selbst? Unseren Kois und Goldorfen scheinen die Schlieren (bis jetzt?) nichts auszumachen. Optisch sieht der Teich wie tot aus, da macht man sich schon Sorgen.
Liebe Grüße
Barbra


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Das gelesen ?


----------



## Darvin24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo dieser Ölige Film kommt nicht vom futter wie Ihr schreibt sondern von der Algenblüte !!! DAS IST EIN PROZESS IN  DER ZERSETZUNG das problem dürfte mit einem vollfunktionierendem filter nicht auftretten !
ABER um eine genaue diagnose zu stellen bräuchte ich jedoch ein bild bzw bilder vom teich und die werte des filters pumpe und  ob du ei nen skimmer verwendest lg Andre


----------



## Gunnar (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Öliger Film auf dem Teich*

Hallo Leute.
Möchte mich nochmals dazu melden. 
Habe im Juli einen Astral Einbauskimmer EBS 3600 in Verbindung mit einer leistungsstarken Pumpe installiert.    
Und ich bin voll begeistert! Ist der Skimmer aktiv, wird die komplette Oberfläche im vorderen Bereich der Badeleiter abgesaugt und die Kahmhaut verschwindet. Ist der Skimmer nicht an, z.Bsp. über Nacht, und wir haben Westwind ist ein Teil in Nähe der Badeleiter wieder leicht mit dieser Kahmhaut bedeckt. 
...muß dazu bemerken: Über den Skimmerkorb habe ich eine Feinstrupfhose meiner Oma gestülpt, damit alles im Siebkorb gefiltert wird.  Ist praktisch wie ein Feinfilter. Leider muß ich die Strufthose täglich reinigen, wenn der Skimmer gelaufen ist.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
     
Fazit: Mit laufendem Skimmer ist der Teich, insbesondere die Oberfläche, wesentlich besser anzusehen, als vorher! Daher kann ich nur jedem zu einem Skimmer raten!

Allen einen Schönen Tag
Gunnar


----------

